# Spouse visa check list



## adimoon (Dec 14, 2014)

INDEX

*Applicant:*
Online application form
Appendix 2 form
New & old passports
Two photographs
UK degree for English Requirement
*Sponsor:*
Introduction letter
Statutory declaration Notarized
Sponsorship Undertaking form SU07/12
Copy of passport notarized
Copy of Birth Certificate 
*Relationship Requirements:*
Marriage certificates both English & Religious
Skype Logs from 2012 onwards
Photos of wedding and her visits
Copy of Entry & exit stamps on passport notarized
Copy of sponsor’s previous flight itinerary to Qatar 
*Proof of Maintenance:*
Letter explaining all financial details
2 Spreadsheets showing calculations
6 month bank statements for both jobs
6 month pay slips for both jobs
Employment letter for both jobs
HMRC letter showing both jobs
*Planned arrival and Accommodation:*
Declaration from Sponsor’s uncle
Passport copy of sponsor’s uncle notarized
Property Inspection Report
Copy of Land Registry/Deeds non notarized
Screenshot from airfare website showing an intended flight for the applicant to come to the UK
*Copies:*
In the end all photocopies of documents in a same logical order

I have one question I am applying in category A one job is salaried and other is non-salaried. Can I combine both in Category A it wont be a problem?


----------



## in_shock (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Adimoon,

Your checklist is similar to what my spouse and I submitted. Best of luck with your application!


----------



## adimoon (Dec 14, 2014)

have you showed two jobs? and in what category have u applied?


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

*You don't need these documents:*
Statutory declaration Notarized
Sponsorship Undertaking form SU07/12
Copy of Birth Certificate


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

adimoon said:


> I have one question I am applying in category A one job is salaried and other is non-salaried. Can I combine both in Category A it wont be a problem?


This question has been covered in your other threads. Please stop asking the same questions over and over again.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi quick question. I started working in november 2014. I get paid every 4 weeks with 1 week in arrears. So my first payslip i recieved 1220 which means i only got paid 3 weeks worth. However my second and third payslip i earnt over 1500. Can i use my first payslip? Or would i have to wait for another payslip to make full 28 weeks showing more than 1440 in each payslip


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you have to wait.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

My payslip just says eg 13th december 2014 Then 10th January 2015 Etc but in my colleague handbook it states i get paid every four weeks and one week in arrears. I was told i need 7 payslips so would it have to start after 13th december? Or can i include the december payslip? Im just comfused as to how to work it out. Btw do i need to send my orignal payslips etc to my spouse?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you use the first pay slip (the one with less than the required amount) then your application will fail, as _the UKVI takes_ the lowest value _payslip of the 6+ months worth of payslips that you send in and uses it to calculate your annual income_.

To avoid disappointment and the loss of your application fee (your fee _will not_ be refunded if your application fails for any reason), you _must_ wait until you have 6 months (or more) worth of pay slips, with each slip showing the required amount.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I understand now So 6 months payslips showing more than 1440 each month


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

How do they calculate every 4 weeks payslip? i get roughly 1500 every 4 weeks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not entirely clear on this, but usually on per week basis, so if you are paid, for example, £1,450 every 4 weeks, and your pay has remained the same (i.e. salaried employment), it's 1/4 x 1450 x 52 = 18,850.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Does it matter if one payslip is 1400 and the other is 1500? does the rate have to be the same each payslip?


----------



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

Asad1232009 said:


> Does it matter if one payslip is 1400 and the other is 1500? does the rate have to be the same each payslip?


It depends on your employment. Are you in a salaried or non salaried employment? If you are in a salaried then the payslip with 1400 will fail to meet the requirements, but that will be okay if you are in a non salaried employment.

I stand to be corrected


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are correct. So if you are in a salaried position and you have variable pay (because you started work half-way through the pay period or have had unpaid leave), it's best to apply when the lower payslip is out of your equation or under Cat B (if eligible).


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

How about the question was it an arranged marriage?
As a muslim i dont date etc so before marriage there is no communication etc. What can i write for that? Im worried if i say yes to arrange marriage it will be refused. Since my wife was 17 when we got married and i was 22. Shes thrning 18 in april and hoping to apply in may. 

Also in my other job ive only started recently. Part time. Can i use my main job 7 4 week payslips with 4/5 month of my 2nd job? Im worried they might not consider overTime acceptable especially as i didnt earn anywhere near 18600 this year.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

When you fill out the online application how do they take the money?
Is there a premium service in ? 
how much proof of communication do i need to give?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Arranged marriage is fine but they do expect to see evidence of constant communications following your marriage through electronic means like Skype, travelling together and spending time together like any genuine couples do. They also like to know why your and your spouse's parents decided you were a good match - you can write about it in your respective covering letters, such as where the families come from, any other family links, qualifications etc. 

You need to ensure you do meet the financial requirement in full. This is critical.

You have to pay with a credit or debit card.
Priority settlement service exists in some countries but not in others. If you go to https://www.gov.uk/apply-uk-visa, click 'visa application centre' and choose your location, it tells you. 
You need communications record spanning the entire time you have known each other (and more since your marriage), but you only need things like Skype log (not the actual messages) and only submit representative samples for each 6-month period, to keep the total within 10-20 pages of A4 (not hundreds).


----------



## aam017 (Feb 8, 2015)

How to get Skype logs? How can I print them?


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

You can take screenshots .


----------



## aam017 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks, I'm married for 4 yrs, how many screenshots will be enough ?


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi joppa in the section where it ask what is your gross annual income before tax should i write my contracted hours and not include my overtime? My contracted hours give me the sum of £13,980 however im relying on my overtime to meet the requirement.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are in a non-salaried job so you give your actual gross income received in the last 12 months (Cat B), or take an average over 6 months and annualise it (Cat A).


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ive been married 8 months and returned to the uk 6 months ago. Changing jobs. Before i got married i was studying and working part time for a charity so my last 12 months will look very small however since i came bck from pakistan my income went up. So if i write my contract hours and overtime and all payslips added up divided by 6 then it should give me an average?? what do you think is the best. Plus in this job my 6 months will be over in april


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If by averaging over the past 6 months gives you annualised total that meets the requirement, you can apply under Cat A. The fact your contract finishes in April is fine, provided you apply before your finish date.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

My contract doesnt finish my 6 months of waiting will be over. So if i add all then divided by 6 x 12 will that be fine? 
Do i need to put a sponser letter and does my wife need to write a letter? I am hoping to go pakistan in june to apply for the visa With that said in my second job i will hve around four payslips can i include them and explain that this job os permanent and part time however this is not my main source of income but contribution


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's how you average and annualise your income.
Yes, include your letter of sponsorship and your wife should write letter of introduction.
Only include details of a second job if you need it, and that job meets the requirement for the category you are applying under. Leave it out if you already meet the requirement.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

thank you. I thought it would be better to include it. As i am worried about the overtime. Its regular but sometimes its more and sometimes less


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to specify how you meet the requirement with overtime (take an average over 6 months). If you don't and leave things vague with regard to your main job, adding details of another income source won't save the day.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi joppa so i recieved my first payslip today from my second job. Im applying under category a. I have booked 3 weeks off from work to go pakistan to see my wife. So the payslip for june will be really low from asda £950 paid holiday and 2nd job not paid but i will be working for a week and i will get£136 will this be a problem? Il have more than 6 months payslips > 1300


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, not a problem for non-salaried job, like hourly-paid.


----------

